# Game of Thrones Season 5 Leak



## devon (12. April 2015)

HBO hat wohl etwas mist gebaut die ersten 4 Folgen von Game of Thrones 5 Staffel sind im Internet aufgetaucht ...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. April 2015)

Habe von 6 und nicht 4 gehört xD

Da wird jemand gefeuert.
Aber es heißt auch: Vorsicht vor Spoilern!


----------



## nutshell82 (20. April 2015)

Ich hab mir direkt mal reingezogen  Leider meine Freunde nicht jetzt muss ich die ganze Zeit aufpassen das ich mich nicht verplapper


----------



## Aegon (25. April 2015)

nutshell82 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir direkt mal reingezogen  Leider meine Freunde nicht jetzt muss ich die ganze Zeit aufpassen das ich mich nicht verplapper



Das Problem kenn ich


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. April 2015)

Die Deutsche Fassung der ersten Folge von Staffel 5 war kurz nach der Premiere auf Sky schon online


----------



## Deimos (1. Mai 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Fassung der ersten Folge von Staffel 5 war kurz nach der Premiere auf Sky schon online


Das ist Standard. In der Regel dauerts 10 Minuten und das Zeuch ist im Netz.


----------

